# Pivot Funktion des HP 1955



## ChrisDongov (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe den o.a. Flat-Screen und würde nun gerne in den Genuss kommen mir eine DIN A4 Seite hochkannt anschauen zu können. 
Der Bildschrim läßt sich auch schön drehen. Allerdings freht sich das Bild nicht mit.
Software habe ich dazu leider keine mehr und auf der HP von hp finde ich auch nix passendes...

Weiß jemand wo ich solche Software finden kann?


----------

